# Matching stain...not enough yellow



## mutex (Sep 16, 2012)

Im adding an apron & legs to a table that I now (thanks to you guys) know is oak. Matching the stain isnt going well. Ive matched stain on old pieces before and know how much of a pain it is, but usually im able to get close by mixing different ones together till im in the ballpark. 

Ive tried all the light colors that minwax has..Natural, golden oak, golden pecan, ipswitch pine, puratin pine, colonial maple and cherry (both too dark). The only one I didnt try was fruitwood, I cant find that anywhere. Then a few rustoleum ones as well.

None are yellow enough! 

When mixing stains in the past ive used golden oak to "add yellow" to a stain mix, but what to do what golden oak itself isnt yellow enough?

I read somewhere you can add pigments to stain which sounds like it might be what I need, but i have no idea what to get. 

My uneducated guess is theres a coat of poly on it thats yellowed over the years. I'd rather not strip it off if at all possible.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Go to a real paint store. They can custom mix stain colors for you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mutex said:


> Im adding an apron & legs to a table that I now (thanks to you guys) know is oak. Matching the stain isnt going well. Ive matched stain on old pieces before and know how much of a pain it is, but usually im able to get close by mixing different ones together till im in the ballpark.
> 
> Ive tried all the light colors that minwax has..Natural, golden oak, golden pecan, ipswitch pine, puratin pine, colonial maple and cherry (both too dark). The only one I didnt try was fruitwood, I cant find that anywhere. Then a few rustoleum ones as well.
> 
> ...


If you want to experiment, you can use "Tints-All", tinting pigment available at the box stores in a variety of colors...yellows too.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/tints-all-universal-tinting-colorant-1-1-2-oz-tube.aspx









 







.


----------



## mutex (Sep 16, 2012)

I tried getting some good pics to see if a paint store could match the photo. Because of the flourescent lights and not-so-great cell cameras the color is off on all the pics. Its too big and heavy for me to push outside for a better pic.

But the tints-All looks like it could work, and seems like it'd come in handy for other projects too!. Thanks!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I called Minwax about this problem and a technical advisor there told me the only thing you could add to their stain is an aniline dye or intermix it to alter the color. The man told me that Minwax Wood Finish stain was a oil based dye is why it won't accept a universal tinting color. If you would use Sherwin Williams oil stains you can add any universal tinting color to the stain to alter the color.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

The yellow may be from an oil based finish or shellac. Do a couple of samples with your closest stain match then try an oil based finish and some shellac.

Another possibility is years of cleaning with products like Liquid Gold or English Oil


----------

